
Bitcoin can still be a safe haven, experts say - HipGeeks
https://decrypt.co/21885/bitcoin-can-still-be-a-safe-haven-experts-say
======
allovernow
Honestly I'm long on BTC just in case there's another moonshot, but this
pandemic has fairly conclusively demonstrated that bitcoin's days are
numbered. In the past BTC tended to do well when the market did poorly, but
that hasn't been true for months.

It was a great experiment, it demonstrated the value of decentralized,
pseudonymous currency, but the low capacity and high power draw will probably
see it undone. That's not to say all crypto is dead but the buzz has certainly
been dying for a while, and like any fiat currency it only works if everyone
else uses it.

Though I'll add that this recent drop in price coupled with the effects of the
virus on the economy could be a solid foundation for just enough market
manipulation to set off another BTC craze...one last time.

